# Exercise Nightmare



## angel30eyes (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi all, am having a bit of a nightmare, for some reason everytime I exercise or even take a walk my bg goes sky high and I get ketones, it is making losing weight a bloody nightmare as that's all everyone keeps telling me to doto help my joints, anyone got any ideas why this is happening as I thought exercise and walking brought them down?


----------



## aymes (Aug 9, 2009)

What sort of levels are you starting the exercise on? Although exercise generally brings by down if you start too high, or don't have enough insulin 'available' it'll push your by up. It can be a really fine balance between having enough available carbs and available insulin when exercising.


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2009)

I always test before i go out to exercise genarally running or swimming i say to myself if im over 9 i wont go out till it drops , thats personalto me though.


----------



## angel30eyes (Aug 9, 2009)

aymes said:


> What sort of levels are you starting the exercise on? Although exercise generally brings by down if you start too high, or don't have enough insulin 'available' it'll push your by up. It can be a really fine balance between having enough available carbs and available insulin when exercising.



Ok way too confuse me much lol, this morning I walked round a bootsale for example, had breakfast 3 hours before hand and levels were 10, it is a huge bootsale (arminghall) and by the time I finished I was feeling very rubbish and assumed the heat had dropped me and the like, when I tested I was 28??


----------



## angel30eyes (Aug 9, 2009)

2 hours even not 3


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd think that you weren't getting enough rapid acting insulin with your meals. Do you carb count? I've just started doing that and it's showing me that alot of the doses that I used to take were no way near enough. Your basal might even need fiddling with. What I would suggest is to test your blood two hours after meals. What I was told by my DSN is that I should be aiming to have my blood no more than 2 mmol/L higher than what my pre meal blood glucose reading was. That's to see if you need more fast acting insulin. You might also want to do a basal test. 

Tom


----------



## angel30eyes (Aug 9, 2009)

This morning my levels were 7.9, 2 hours after 10 so good for me, doesnt explain the 28 or the ketones everytime I do anything


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the same problem.

I go to my exercise classes with ok BG's (high enough so I don't go low during exercise) and sometimes my BG is ok afterwards but sometimes it shoots up.

I find this really, really dis-heartening.

I'm also trying to lose weight, and struggling to balance calorie and fat counting and getting good BG control.

Sometimes I just want to give up.

USP
x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe you should try something gentle like tai chi or yoga and add something more to build it up slowly?

If you go to www.taichiforarthritis.com they do a very good DVD, book and wall chart Taichi for Diabetes if you are interested.


----------



## katie (Aug 10, 2009)

It might be worth taking a couple of units of rapid acting insulin before you start exercising.  But obviously keep some emergency glucose with you incase you go low instead!


----------



## DanW81 (Aug 14, 2009)

i know just what u mean!
I would test before i went off to gym & circuit training & level would be 5-7, which sounds good to me. Id get back  and it would be about 16!
Posted on here and people suggested taking a couple of units before i go, this seems to do the trick.

However it definitely has a kick in later on in the eve. Trying to take the right amount with eve meal is proving a bit of a problem, as i have dropped too low just before bed, meaning i have to eat to fix it (which isnt good for losing weight!). So i am still trying to find the right amounts to take with eve meal...which is proving to be pretty annoying!

sorry, moan over now!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

DanW81 said:


> i know just what u mean!
> I would test before i went off to gym & circuit training & level would be 5-7, which sounds good to me. Id get back  and it would be about 16!
> Posted on here and people suggested taking a couple of units before i go, this seems to do the trick.
> 
> ...



Hi Dan do you Carb count at all ? I know a few members have started courses and have seen a benefit from them . I also have the same problem , I can be in the 6's before I start a workout and end up in the high teens 2 hours later .. i never have a drop later though and always have to do a correction


----------



## DanW81 (Aug 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Dan do you Carb count at all ? I know a few members have started courses and have seen a benefit from them . I also have the same problem , I can be in the 6's before I start a workout and end up in the high teens 2 hours later .. i never have a drop later though and always have to do a correction



i was warned about the 'kick in' later on if u take a small bit before excercise, so i understand why im having the drops, but surely it should be easier than it is.

no i dont carb count, to be honest ive never really felt the need as ive always thought ive done ok really.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

DanW81 said:


> i was warned about the 'kick in' later on if u take a small bit before excercise, so i understand why im having the drops, but surely it should be easier than it is.
> 
> no i dont carb count, to be honest ive never really felt the need as ive always thought ive done ok really.



Hmm well you'd think so wouldnt you but as you now know Diabetes doesnt play by the rules .. it cheats and makes new ones up daily  
Id prefer to go a little high and then correct to be honest , I know where I am with that then , hopefully no nasty hypo surprises later lol.
I dont really Carb count either .. I am a Low Carber so I tend to have minimal carbs anyway , I know my ratio is 1/10g so I can work out Insulin doses from that really. I dont think I would stick to all the weighing things out all the time and would cheat


----------



## DanW81 (Aug 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm well you'd think so wouldnt you but as you now know Diabetes doesnt play by the rules .. it cheats and makes new ones up daily
> Id prefer to go a little high and then correct to be honest , I know where I am with that then , hopefully no nasty hypo surprises later lol.
> I dont really Carb count either .. I am a Low Carber so I tend to have minimal carbs anyway , I know my ratio is 1/10g so I can work out Insulin doses from that really. I dont think I would stick to all the weighing things out all the time and would cheat



yeah unfortunately it does have its own rules!  low carbing is something i wouldnt mind looking into actually...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

DanW81 said:


> yeah unfortunately it does have its own rules!  low carbing is something i wouldnt mind looking into actually...



Hey if you need any help give me a shout and I'll help you  Im usually online here ( i work on a laptop lol) skivving off work or you can catch me on MSN if you have it , my addy is on my profile page  Ive found it really easy and I have had good levels ( most of the time ) and I use less Insulin so its a win win lol


----------

